# Searching for DTG in EU



## tarantoo (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking for somebody that can offer me DTG printing on hoodies, and can send them to Croatia. For now I just found Fyves, but they don't do hoodies. Anybody can help me? Thanks!


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Tarantoo,

Marko Uljančić can do it http://www.gulliver-kape.com
or 
we can do it. Send details to [email protected]


----------



## BP6988 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi please send me a PM with your request. Can better any price if you send me the details of what you require


----------

